# What position should we draft first?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Unless the 6th pick is being shopped away for a veteran or so like another thread. What do you think should the Wolves pick first by the position?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i just think its a matter of who's left on the board, draft him and work around it.

thomas, aldridge, bargnani, gay, morrison, roy and williams are (im assuming) the top 7 guys from this draft... so there will be 2 of them left on the board.
after them there is a rather big drop off in talent.
ill assume its either a pg in williams, or a sf in gay.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> i just think its a matter of who's left on the board, draft him and work around it.
> 
> thomas, aldridge, bargnani, gay, morrison, roy and williams are (im assuming) the top 7 guys from this draft... so there will be 2 of them left on the board.
> after them there is a rather big drop off in talent.
> ill assume its either a pg in williams, or a sf in gay.


I am a bug fan of Williams and Roy. They I think have the best shots at rookie of the year, so I say one of those two.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if we draft williams, maybe we could pull a sign and trade for banks rather than just having him leave.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ESPN insider mock draft has us picking up Marcus Williams.. 

dunno if i like that..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Me either. It wouldn't differ if we got Williams and sign and trade Banks. We gotta dump Hudson because he seemed expensive even although the team is uncertain of THud's health in the future. Get a decent PG via MLE.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

in all honesty, if its possible a PG rotation next season of banks/williams would be perfect... but its not gonna happen.
i'd preffer to keep banks and draft gay (obviously if available).
otherwise draft williams, and S & T marcus banks.

either way, i want jaric and hudson out of here, jaric more so than huddy.
get back up PG via trade or MLE


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

darrell armstrong can still play... we should pick him up from dallas and have him and banks rotate at PG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> darrell armstrong can still play... we should pick him up from dallas and have him and banks rotate at PG.


not as a number 2 option though, third string PG yeah, DA qould be great... but dallas loves the guy apparently, one of the main leaders in the lockerroom.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

why not sign and trade Banks, draft Williams, and sign Bobby Jackson with the MLE to start while Williams takes a year or two to develop.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> why not sign and trade Banks, draft Williams, and sign Bobby Jackson with the MLE to start while Williams takes a year or two to develop.


i actually think willams could come in and start straight up... even if b-jax was on the team.
he's going to be very solid straight away, and jax could come on for a scoring punch, or in crunch time.
williams is my realistic second choice in this draft behind gay.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jax didn't play a lot of games last season due to injuries, that's why I'm not sure. He left here for more money Sac-town got to offer than us. That's a pity. He'd better get what the Wolves COULD offer.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am hearing Brandon Roy could be turned into a 6-5 point gaurd, he has great court vision, and is very patient, and rarely turns the ball over. I dunno, if he could play the point, I think he could be one of the best in the pros eventually, he has such an all around solid game, what are your thoughts on drafting someone like Roy, and even Randy Foye, and turning them into PG's.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I am hearing Brandon Roy could be turned into a 6-5 point gaurd, he has great court vision, and is very patient, and rarely turns the ball over. I dunno, if he could play the point, I think he could be one of the best in the pros eventually, he has such an all around solid game, what are your thoughts on drafting someone like Roy, and even Randy Foye, and turning them into PG's.


 i think that would only be a good option if we had an undersized, star SG.
as i said with marco jaric, the only way i want him around is if we get ivy, francis etc ... whereas we could trade jaric and use roy in the same way.
have roy at PG and Ivy/Francis at sg on offense and switch roles on D.
but other than that i think he would be a wasted talent on the wolves


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> i think that would only be a good option if we had an undersized, star SG


That could happen... 

Anyway, I'm for taking the BPA. If that is Gay, wonderful. If it's Aldridge, even better. If it's Roy, we can make it work. 

I'm just hoping it isn't Bargnani to be honest. I don't like Thomas much either. Still if either one of them is the one that drops to us I think we've got to go that direction. It's a 6 player draft and we're picking sixth. Can McHale screw it up?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> That could happen...
> 
> Anyway, I'm for taking the BPA. If that is Gay, wonderful. If it's Aldridge, even better. If it's Roy, we can make it work.
> 
> I'm just hoping it isn't Bargnani to be honest. I don't like Thomas much either. Still if either one of them is the one that drops to us I think we've got to go that direction. It's a 6 player draft and we're picking sixth. Can McHale screw it up?


of course he can.... but damn he better not.
it is a 6 player draft really .. maybe throw in marcus williams for the hawks or even us if banks is leaving.
bt i want either gay, morrison or aldrige... not the other 3


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i really think we should trade our pick. we dont need 'potential'. we need contributers NOW. and honestly, i dont think there is anyone in this draft that can contribute right now. 

keep banks.. keep rashad.. those 2 guys are minnys projects.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i really think we should trade our pick. we dont need 'potential'. we need contributers NOW. and honestly, i dont think there is anyone in this draft that can contribute right now.
> 
> keep banks.. keep rashad.. those 2 guys are minnys projects.


true, but it will depend on what we get in return... i dont want a bench player for our number 6 pick when a rookie could contribute just as much as most people will offer in return.
i only want to trade this pick if its packaged and we get a star in return ala iverson


----------

